# PCC delay may or may not reject the visa



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Hello Everyone,

I have been assigned with a CO.
He has given me just 28 days to submit PCC.
The problem is that my wife passport has an address of her hostel.
Also her passport is not having spouse name and even mine too.
I went to Passport officer he said i need to get spouse name included then to police verification and in last PCC . Whole process will take more then a month.
Kindly advise me what shall i do. AS CO has given me 28 days if i failed to submit PCC he/she may reject the visa of mine . I am crying nowdays.



Regards,
Sandeep


----------



## JBY (May 17, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been assigned with a CO.
> He has given me just 28 days to submit PCC.
> ...


Send an email to your CO , stating your valid reason for not being able to send the PCC on time. Tell them you need a lot more time due to this and that. DOn't worry a lot of people go through this, and DIAC understands that 28 days is not enough in tons of cases. 

many people did this here and got extensions so don't worry so much. Do not delay, send the email to your CO asap so they can acknowledge your issue.


----------



## Guest (Mar 5, 2012)

JBY is right, your CO will be fine with it so long they know what is going on. Email and explain what you have done, what you have yet to do and estimate how long it will take. Explain that it is out of your control and you must wait for Government authorities to complete their role. The CO will prob come back and give you x no of extra days or say to send it when you have it.


----------



## naoto (Jan 8, 2012)

Everyone above is correct. Just remember to be polite and courteous. Don’t demand anything, CO’s are people as well and they will be more inclined to help you if you explain your situation in plain English and “kindly” ask for extension.


----------



## buzzvishwanath (Dec 1, 2011)

Hello Sandeep

I had the same case . Both didn't have Spouse name added in the PP also we both had different Addresses. Moreover we are currently living at a different Address . Also my PP had an address of a different state . But we got our PCC in one day.

Please do not believe the guys at the help-desk as they do not give accurate information . Please go ahead and apply . 

In-case they say it will get delayed , as everyone suggested email your CO with the Acknowledgement Letter from the PSK.

Cheers


----------



## jonay (Sep 20, 2011)

and do scan and send receipts of payment made for PCC to CO...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Hi Sandeep;
Chill and relax man..No need to cry..
I am also in a similar situation and the first thing I did was to email the CO stating him the reason why there will be a delay...
The CO will definitely give you more time.No need to worry at all..



sandeep malhotra said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been assigned with a CO.
> He has given me just 28 days to submit PCC.
> ...


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Thanks for your suggestion. While filling application form every where i filled my permanent address even in the column of current address. Now when i filled form 80 i realized the error. 
Kindly let me know what i shall do as I am working and living on rented premises so i always used permanent address which is my parental address. 
Advice me please...


----------



## rajnirwan (Jan 22, 2012)

Hi

My and wife's pp is issued frm another city and we r living in different city, from which city shudder we get PCC?


Is CO concerned with place of issue ?


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

The CO has absolutely no issues with such minor details. I have friends living in Austr. who have applied for Citizenship and their spouse's names are not on their passport.

Only our great Indian Passport service has a problem with this non-issue.

PCC and spouse's name has none whatsoever interlinkage and its just a stupid rule which is giving nightmares to people like you and me.



rajnirwan said:


> Hi
> 
> My and wife's pp is issued frm another city and we r living in different city, from which city shudder we get PCC?
> 
> ...


----------



## lifeisgood (Mar 30, 2010)

Yup..you are rite..
sending scanned receipts will assure the CO that you are doing some work and have made the effort to get the PCC asap..

I did the same and have been given more time by the PCC.
Though the CO hasnt formally replied to my request for extension but I assume that they do read our mails and keep our file open as long as satisfactory proof is provided.



jonay said:


> and do scan and send receipts of payment made for PCC to CO...


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I have been assigned with a CO.
> He has given me just 28 days to submit PCC.
> ...


Hi Sandeep,

I am in the same situation. Did CO grant you extension? I have written to my CO. Lets see what happens.

Gopal


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

yes sure he will


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> yes sure he will


It has been 2 days since I wrote the mail. Till now no response from CO. I am little concerned now as today is my last day to submit it. Pls. Help


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

gopal.soni said:


> It has been 2 days since I wrote the mail. Till now no response from CO. I am little concerned now as today is my last day to submit it. Pls. Help


Have u applied for PCC.
Have u submitted the proof to CO that you had already applied for PCC
if yes then no need to worry
but it all depends upon will of CO too
most of the cases then give extension


----------



## gopal.soni (Jun 7, 2011)

sandeep malhotra said:


> Have u applied for PCC.
> Have u submitted the proof to CO that you had already applied for PCC
> if yes then no need to worry
> but it all depends upon will of CO too
> most of the cases then give extension


No, the problem is that I have to now re-issue the passport and get wife's name included on it and then apply for PCC. I have trying to get passport re-issue on tatkal basis.


----------



## ausexpat2015 (May 14, 2010)

Just mail him that you have applied for re issue of passport afterwards u will get PCC
and also mail him the scan copy of your and your wife new passport status


----------

